
Crypto Law Recap for October - Shah256ofSF
https://www.cryptocurrentsblog.com/cryptocurrents/crypto-law-recap-october-2018
======
dlgeek
Should be named "Crypto Currency Law Recap".

------
jackfoxy
I didn't realize the CFTC has effectively banned prediction markets. Does
anyone know the background to this?

~~~
seibelj
Prediction markets are not complicated to conceptualize or create. The reason
there is interest in the crypto space is because you cannot shut off a smart
contract. If a truly decentralized prediction market is invented and works
well, there will be no one to prosecute except its users. The government has
outlawed prediction markets because it might incentivize criminal activity,
like insider trading or assassination, but I believe these fears are
incorrect. A robust prediction market could be a very useful indicator.

